# new van tomorrow, hopefully



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

After searching for over 2 years we finally take delivery of our Chausson Welcome Top 58 tomorrow, can't wait. I have downloaded the handover checklist to help in all the excitement. 
I'd appreciate any words of wisdom to make sure we do a thorough job. I will give a fuller report on the vehicle and the company once completed.

Andy


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy, for the big day tomorrow, the only advice is would give is to make sure you see everything working on the van. I know you have the checklist, these items are probably on there:- check windows, doors, vents close/open properly, check to make sure everything looks perfect, i.e. upholstery, curtains, woodwork. Make sure you see kitchen equipment working and bathroom, sink, toilet, shower, boiler, lighting, radio/cd and tv is fitted, aerial as well. Awning, sorry I am going on too much. If there is anything you are not happy with make sure the dealer knows this and tell them that you want it rectifying. (if you need to tell them you will not take delivery unless it is put right). Hopefully the van will be perfect and you will be enjoying it asap.

Let's know how you get on. 
Pepandspice.


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Pepandspice, thanks for the advice all greatly appreciated and added to the list. I am sure it is just now a case of not being rushed and keeping our heads with all the excitement.

promise to keep you updated, thanks again.
Andy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Andy, and nearly welcome to the Chausson clan  

Are you buying it new? If so, make sure it's been to Fiat to have its recalls done.

Apart from that, I've found the Chausson to be an extremely well-designed, well-made, comfortable motorhome.

Gerald


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

longman said:


> Hi Pepandspice, thanks for the advice all greatly appreciated and added to the list. I am sure it is just now a case of not being rushed and keeping our heads with all the excitement.
> 
> promise to keep you updated, thanks again.
> Andy


Hi Andy, yes you are right, just take your time tomorrow.
Regards,
Pepandspice.


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Gerald,
Yes looking forward to joining the clan.
It is new and shipped just last week. I am aware of the windscreen problems, but will it be obvious that the recall work has been done? Oh and what are the other fixes?
Cheers
Andy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi again, Andy

:: Look here :: for the latest (well, semi-latest) information. I think you should just check that the van has been to a registered Fiat service agent in the last couple of weeks - all the fixes should have been done.

Exciting times!

Gerald


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

just a really quick note to thank you all for your guideance, it was all really a great help in what was a surprisingly stressful day, but all went really well.
Elite Motorhomes have been great, and van was delivered to our door late this afternoon. We are so pleased with it, though we have only turned it round on the drive. Chris went through everything without making us feel rushed even though he had a 1 1/2 drive back home.
I promise to give you a further update in the next couple of days.

Andy


----------

